# $9 tip, low rating



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Pax gives me a $9 tip and the. 3*s me. 

Bizarre. Zero conversation except for greeting and farewell.


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

Was probably gonna be a $20 tip if you would of gave a 5 star service.. but really one will never understand the logic of pax. That 3 star might not even have been that pax bc they can rate anytime so it could have been someone who didn’t rate you on a past ride...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> Pax gives me a $9 tip and the. 3*s me.
> 
> Bizarre. Zero conversation except for greeting and farewell.


$9 for 3* sounds like a fair deal to me, assuming the latter has zero cash value.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I’ll take a 1 star for a .50 cent tip any day of the week.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Bizarre. Zero conversation except for greeting and farewell.


I picked up a guy at my local airport who must have been drinking on the flight. He was already **kind of drunk** when he got into my car, and his destination was a casino just 8 minutes down the road. Right off the bat, he asks, "So are you for Trump or are you a Democrat?"

I say, "I really hate our two-party system because it puts people into preconceived boxes that are typically misleading." (And, that is my honest feeling on the topic.)

He says, "Bullshit! Uber makes you say that so you don't offend passengers."

I say, "Not at all. Uber does not train us on what to say about politics, religion, etc. I'm speaking my mind that political labels are stupid and misleading. I'm not trying to be neutral for your benefit."

He then starts complaining that I'm driving to slow (I was driving a couple miles an hour above the posted speed limit) and that I should pass the semi ahead so he can see what's on the flatbed trailer.

Finally, I reach the casino, and he gets out. He hands me a $20 cash tip for an 8-minute ride where he complained about my political views and my driving habits.

I've stopped trying to figure these paxholes out. They are just too random for that sort of thing.


----------



## Asrdecampos (May 5, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Pax gives me a $9 tip and the. 3*s me.
> 
> Bizarre. Zero conversation except for greeting and farewell.


I had hbe some of them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I picked up a guy at my local airport who must have been drinking on the flight. He was already **kind of drunk** when he got into my car, and his destination was a casino just 8 minutes down the road. Right off the bat, he asks, "So are you for Trump or are you a Democrat?"
> 
> I say, "I really hate our two-party system because it puts people into preconceived boxes that are typically misleading." (And, that is my honest feeling on the topic.)
> 
> ...


Next time...

"I'm not stupid enough to $(&% up my tip by talking politics or religion, Satan Kathulu 2020


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Pax gives me a $9 tip and the. 3*s me.
> 
> Bizarre. Zero conversation except for greeting and farewell.


Lol. I had a pax really get on my case yesterday. 4 stars and a $5 tip. Go figure.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

There is no rhyme or reason to PAX sometimes. The good part is they are gone after a while, never to be seen again, for the most part. You have some you get on with better than others. Bottom line, tips are always good.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I had a high on weed pax last Friday night, he just kept rambling nonsense all ride long, I just kept nodding my head, I gave him a 1* in exchange for a $25 in app tip, lol ?. Unexpected tip ?.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It is the converse of when you downrate a customer but they still tip you/


----------

